# A mount lenses to E mount, worth it?



## Lirancoh85 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi guys, 

I'm new in the photography area and have very little knowledge. 

I own a sony a7 i, and have one lens atm (sony 28-70), I would like to add a macro lens, a zoom lens and wide angle lens for astrophotography and landscapes. 

Now prices for e mount lenses are so expensive even for second hand market compared to other brands and platforms. For example I found lots of other options for canon or Sony a mounts like the tamron af 70-300 f4-5.6 Di 

If I do go with this kind of lens and use the adapter from a mount to e mount, will that do?  Am I loosing quality by using an adaper? And which adapter would you recommend for the Sony a7 Mark 1? 

Thanks a lot 

Leo


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 4, 2021)

Typically the E to A adapter has no elements in it ... its mainly to increase the flange distance.
The issue is with AF.
The Sony adapters also link the electronics (LA-EA3) and may have a motor drive (LA-EA4).

I have a NEX-6 (APS-C) and the LA-EA2 with a motor to drive my A-mount lenses ... no diff in the IQ, but the focus speed and accuracy is lost. I would not use this for BIF.


----------



## Lirancoh85 (Apr 4, 2021)

dxqcanada said:


> Typically the E to A adapter has no elements in it ... its mainly to increase the flange distance.
> The issue is with AF.
> The Sony adapters also link the electronics (LA-EA3) and may have a motor drive (LA-EA4).
> 
> I have a NEX-6 (APS-C) and the LA-EA2 with a motor to drive my A-mount lenses ... no diff in the IQ, but the focus speed and accuracy is lost. I would not use this for BIF.


 So is that also true for sony to canon/nikon?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 4, 2021)

Native FE-mount lenses will achieve optimal focus capability ... if you are shooting moving stuff, you will want this.
Many people do adapt other mount types and just live with the AF issues to get lens IQ of cheaper lenses.


----------



## Lez325 (Apr 14, 2021)

For me image quality is paramount- buy the best you can afford - I have 13 e mount lenses and would not use anything else- withe the exception of one
my Sigma 24mm f1.4 - beuatiful lens

As for adaptors forget the LA-EA3 it's rubbish- the LA-EA4 is a much better addition to your camera bag/case, keeps all the camera functionality - I used one on my Sony a7Riv with an old Sigma 105mm macro lens ( Sony A mount) worked well 

I now have the Sony 90mm macro lens which in my opinion is the bee's knee's 

Les


----------

